# Saddleback - Pre AZ summit 3/26/10



## wa-loaf (Mar 5, 2010)

I know some folks want to hit Saddleback the Friday before the AZ Summit. I'm planning on being there. How about a roll call?

wa-loaf


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 5, 2010)

on the fence

want to hit SB.  Really depends on the snow that week.  If  things don't look good at SB, I'll hist SR on the way to the Loaf.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 6, 2010)

I will be there 100%.


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 8, 2010)

Leaning towards in, will let you know if that turns to definately in.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm there!!


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm there regardless....


----------



## WJenness (Mar 8, 2010)

In!

-w


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> on the fence
> 
> want to hit SB.  Really depends on the snow that week.



Same boat. I know myself though. When I wake up on the Friday morning and look out the window at the 'Loaf, it's going to be very hard to get back in the car and drive an hour. I'd like to check out Saddleback, but again, it's going to be a game time decision. Might be nice to scope out the Loaf on Friday anyway so I can have a game plan for Saturday.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2010)

My hesitation to commit to Saddleback is because of this:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=25588&highlight=Saddleback

only day I skied there.  It was a couple of days after a rain/freeze event.  What irked me was the sheer amount of trails that weren't groomed and were left with the worst crust imaginable.  If they were bump runs then I could understand leaving them to eventually soften.  This was not the case.  Numerous 'groomers' just left as garbage.  I think those who read my Trip Reports know that I'm typically not ultra picky and try and find the silver lining in my days out always.  I'd venture to say my Saddleback skiing experience was one of the worst I've had in the past three years.

I've salivated all season about skiing Casablanca and all the other great terrain.  That said, if it's not a spring corn day or following some recent snow, I think either Sugarloaf or Sunday River will be far better options.

Don't mean this post to be fatalistic.  Just being real.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 9, 2010)

My attendance is conditions dependent. I'm just hoping for the best and will re-asses once the time comes.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 11, 2010)

Saddleback has been in great shape all season...of course we'll see what this wknd brings but anyone in the area should really check it out....especially on a Friday when it will be quiet.
Any questions abt Saddleback just ask, Saturday will be my 27th day at 'the Back this yr (30th overall)


----------



## JimG. (Mar 11, 2010)

I'll be at Sunday River on Friday for several reasons:

*got a place to stay there on Thurs night.

*never been there before.

*I'm off all of the next week and will be at Saddleback at least Mon-Tues-Wed.

Guess I'll be hooking up with you folks Fri night.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 11, 2010)

JimG. said:


> I'll be at Sunday River on Friday for several reasons:
> 
> *got a place to stay there on Thurs night.
> 
> ...



Jim,

There's a chance I'll be skiing SR on Friday instead of Saddleback myself.

My gear is there right now (buddy's condo), if I get a chance to take a day or two off like I'm hoping next week I'll probably go up and grab it, if not, I'll probably drive up there Thursday night before the summit, and depending on my motivation Friday, I may head to SB in the morning or just ski SR and then head over to the Loaf when the lifts close.

We should touch base when it gets closer and maybe catch a few SR runs together on Friday.

-w


----------



## Paul (Mar 11, 2010)

Isn't being stuck with you bozos for two days and two nights enough?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 11, 2010)

Paul said:


> Isn't being stuck with you bozos for two days and two nights enough?



you're just sore that you can't be there. :razz:


----------



## salsgang (Mar 12, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> My hesitation to commit to Saddleback is because of this:
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=25588&highlight=Saddleback
> 
> ...



Yea I hear you. I am as big of a Saddleback homer as anyone but this isn't a "groomer" mountain. Saddleback's gromed trails are fun no doubt, but this place shines when you can ski the ungroomed blacks and trees. That being said Saddleback's new grooming fleet helps them recover much quicker than 2 years ago when you wrote the trip report. They did an excellent job recovering from the January liquid event.


----------



## Paul (Mar 12, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> you're just sore that you can't be there. :razz:



Bah, Me and Jeffe will be doing the Fear and Loathing in Maine. Might even stop in Bat-Country!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2010)

As people are coming from all over should we set two meeting times?  K Quad at 10 and 11.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 12, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Jim,
> 
> There's a chance I'll be skiing SR on Friday instead of Saddleback myself.
> 
> ...



We will talk then.

You know, 2 weeks away is getting very close.

Very psyched.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 12, 2010)

WJenness said:


> Jim,
> 
> There's a chance I'll be skiing SR on Friday instead of Saddleback myself.
> 
> ...





JimG. said:


> We will talk then.
> 
> You know, 2 weeks away is getting very close.
> 
> Very psyched.



Get your own thread ... ;-)


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll be there. I'm looking forward to checking out 2 new places in the same weekend.


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 13, 2010)

Updated roll call - please add or correct, as appropriate

Definite:

riverc0il
BackLoafRiver
Wood Core
xwhaler
from_the_NEK
madskier6 & son Kevin & his friend Kyle

Maybe:

Greg
deadheadskier
wa-loaf
WJenness

I'm definitely going to Saddleback & looking forward to checking out this new mountain (for me).


----------



## severine (Mar 15, 2010)

One of the Divas wanted me to remind you that if you show your season's pass from another mountain, lift tickets will only be $35 at Saddleback. Enjoy!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2010)

I'd like to give Saddleback a try.  I need to figure out where we're staying on Thursday night first though...


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 17, 2010)

Updated roll call - please add or correct, as appropriate

Definite:

riverc0il
BackLoafRiver
Wood Core
xwhaler
from_the_NEK
madskier6 & son Kevin & his friend Kyle
wa-loaf

Maybe:

Greg
deadheadskier
WJenness


I'll be there.


----------



## Greg (Mar 17, 2010)

Strip me off the maybe list. I'm pretty sure I'll be skiing the Loaf that Friday.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2010)

I was thinking of trying to hit Saddleback, but I don't think I'm going to make it happen.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 18, 2010)

I won't be up until Friday night so won't be skiing the 'Back with you guys that day.
Everyone should have a great time though.....the mtn is still skiing quite well.
Seeded bumps on Tightline (off the Kennebago quad) for those with interest!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 18, 2010)

Saddleback Snowfields yesterday:


----------



## roark (Mar 18, 2010)

Definite:

riverc0il
BackLoafRiver
Wood Core
xwhaler
from_the_NEK
madskier6 & son Kevin & his friend Kyle
wa-loaf
roark

Maybe:


deadheadskier
WJenness


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 22, 2010)

We should establish some sort of meet-up. I haven't been there in years, so if anyone can suggest a good spot/time that would be cool.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd put my attendance at 10% with the current forecast.  i.e. it would have to change to show decent natural coming for Thursday into Friday.

if I were going, I'd suggest a meet up for the lodge at 9, and the Kennebago Quad for either 10 or 11 considering how far some folks are coming from.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 24, 2010)

3 inches of new snow being reported this morning with more on the way. It might not be so bad after all.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 24, 2010)

Bottom of Kennebago Quad at 11a seems like a good meet up time. That work for everyone going?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 24, 2010)

*DL*

As of right now, I am on the DL.    :evil: My right knee is swollen to the size of an orange and I can't extend it without pain.  Sleeping has been a challenge.  I am taking some pills and am PRAYING to be all good by tomorrow afternoon. I'll update soon.

If I am off the Injured Reserve 11 sounds cool.  I should be in the lodge by 8 if any of you are morning owls and want to meet up.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 24, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Bottom of Kennebago Quad at 11a seems like a good meet up time. That work for everyone going?



Works for me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 24, 2010)

Have fun guys.  Going to pass in favor of the river.  weather is too sketchy over the next couple of days for me to trust the conditions will warrant the drive over there.

Hopefully it's great for you all and you can rub it in my face at the AZ welcome party friday night.


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Mar 24, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> 3 inches of new snow being reported this morning with more on the way. It might not be so bad after all.



"Kennebago and Rangeley lifts will not operate due to high winds and variable surfaces"

Friday's winds may be similar to today's. Plus it will be a lot colder.

I'm still planning on heading to Saddleback Friday. Keeping my fingers crossed that they'll at least be running the lifts. If not....there's always the Swig 'N Smelt. 

I'll also be at the Loaf on Saturday and Sunday. I got a group of 8 guys together for this. I ran the option of the AZ deal as well as a similar trip organized by a local shop by them. Since they are not AZ members, they decided to go with the trip through the shop. 

Some of us are planning on catching the"show" at the Carrabassett Inn on Friday night. For the sake of supporting the local economy.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 24, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Hopefully it's great for you all and you can rub it in my face at the AZ welcome party friday night.


We'll only rub it in your face if you ski at Sunday River instead. Because even if the conditions are still bad, we would be skiing the Back while you were skiing the River and 'nuff said about that comparison.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 24, 2010)

Would be a bummer if the summit is off line on Friday due to winds but there is still plenty of good runs off the Double to warrant a solid half day. I will be there regardless of winds as I have a voucher to use. 

I will be bringing skins in the event that the summit is off line due to wind. Not that I anticipate conditions on the summit being any better if the winds are blowing but because why the heck not and I will be disappointed if I don't at least see how the top of Casablanca and Muleskinner look... let alone go there and not make the attempt to ski them if possible.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 24, 2010)

See you all @ 11! Most likely I'll be out on the hill around 9:30 or so so if your arriving early give a shout.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 24, 2010)

Great, see you then!

If for any reason the Kennebago is on wind hold, bottom of the double at 11a instead.


----------



## roark (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm out, work keeps piling up... enjoy!


----------



## Terry (Mar 25, 2010)

They are reporting 6 inches of new snow. I will be there tomorrow with a group from Shawnee Peak. Might run into you guys!


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Mar 25, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Would be a bummer if the summit is off line on Friday due to winds but there is still plenty of good runs off the Double to warrant a solid half day. I will be there regardless of winds as I have a voucher to use.
> 
> I will be bringing skins in the event that the summit is off line due to wind. Not that I anticipate conditions on the summit being any better if the winds are blowing but because why the heck not and I will be disappointed if I don't at least see how the top of Casablanca and Muleskinner look... let alone go there and not make the attempt to ski them if possible.



Both the Kennebago and the Rangeley Double were down due to wind on Wednesday. 



Good news is  another 1-3" of new snow predicted tonight. Worst case, we're limited to the T-bar. But there are some fun trails over there. 

Never skinned before. But I recently picked up a pair of skins for my Gotamas (mounted w/ Dukes) . I'm thinking that skinning  from the top of the double (or even the T-bar) to get to the top of Saddleback is pretty much the situation what Dukes were designed for. So I might give it a go.

 I'm 54, and my conditioning isn't exactly where I want it to be. But, last October I climbed Saddleback; picked up the AT at the summit; and continued over the Horn, Saddleback Jr; and several other peaks with about 40 lbs on my back. Continued N on the AT and 3 days later made it to the summit of Sugarloaf and descended via the ski trails. 

So I should be able to handle skinning a couple hundred feet of vert without dropping dead. (If I do drop dead....well, I'm planning on being at Sarge's in Rangeley by  around 9:00 tonight. First one to buy me a beer gets dibs on the Gotamas)

From the Saddleback blog (Wednesday):
------------------------------
I am breaking from tradition, and will post a quick blog here on my day off. I feel it necessary as I have just had one the most fun mornings off skiing here at Saddleback. I have not had a powder day in a while so it was a real treat when I found up to six inches of fresh powder snow on the mountain this morning. My early morning report was 2 to 3 inches at 4:30 AM. However snow intensified and we ended with 6. We still have some flurries but it should clear tonight and be a bluebird day for tomorrow.

The upper mountain was closed today, so we skied mostly off of the T-bar. The snow had some real body to it and although only 6 inches deep, it skied as though it was much deeper. We were able to be the first tracks on Red Devil and that was dreamy! My last run was Lower Professor where the snow was ;deeper from wind drift and was a real pleasure to ski. Tomorrow we will have the upper lifts open and those trails have not been;touched by any skier or rider. Those of you who get here first thing tomorrow morning will be able to make lots of first tracks. Happy skiing!
---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 25, 2010)

I am psyched!!! I should be there around 8ish.  If you are in the lodge, look me up.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 25, 2010)

If I can get out of the house by 6:30 I should be there between 9 and 10:00. Look for the guy in a bright yellow coat and a Burke sticker on his forehead. Here's hoping the upper mtn isn't on wind hold :beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 25, 2010)

Should be there 9-9:30. Look for the guy in the avatar.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 26, 2010)

On my way!


----------



## salsgang (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi Guys - have fun today. Wish I could join you but work calls today. Looks like a "rip the groomer" day as everything is freezing up. :-/. Have fun and let us know how it goes!


----------

